# SolusVM WHMCS Module from ModulesGarden



## SkylarM (Jun 4, 2013)

So I JUST got access to this from ModulesGarden. Still somewhat incomplete, and I don't have access (yet) to the Reseller or the Cloud Module portion of this (that should be later in the week hopefully), but here's what we have so far.

You can manage everything VPS wise that you can in SolusVM via this module. Only downside is it didn't include PowerDNS, but a separate module for that fixes that right up.

These guys really thought it all out so far. It even includes appropriate support for KVM/Xen with ISO Mount/Unmount and boot priorities -- Unfortunately I don't have a KVM node to test this with yet, but the functionality appears to be there.

My understanding of the "Cloud" module is that it should function similarly to that of Hostbill's "CLOUD" function -- IE you can make multiple VPS as long as you remain within your limits of the package amounts (ram, bandwidth, ip, disk), scale, re-size, upgrade/downgrade, etc with ease.

*This is still in beta, but if any client wishes to get access to this for their service, they can open a ticket and we can put your VPS on the panel.* We'd also like to find a tester or two to play with it on the client side of things and report back any bugs they may find so we can relay this to the ModulesGarden dev team.

Without further ado, here's the screenshots!

Main Package Area: http://i.imgur.com/XEoe3XU.png

Client Area "Manager": http://i.imgur.com/KIdfAoH.png

A closer look to the top: http://i.imgur.com/BzLd0Gf.png

Just Graphs: http://i.imgur.com/JdMo1J6.png

Rebuilding: http://i.imgur.com/F84B5Kb.png

Rebooted message: http://i.imgur.com/E04gkxD.png

Console: http://i.imgur.com/FlPATmq.png

Primary Admin Area: http://i.imgur.com/V0AwGNY.png

Status and Graphs: http://i.imgur.com/0BHudnd.png

Module Options: http://i.imgur.com/WcjNNd1.png


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks nice I may give it a shot if i get a chance again with WHMCS.


----------



## mikho (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice!


Sorry if this may sound stupid but is this a module which controls solusvm or a replacement?


----------



## Ivan (Jun 4, 2013)

mikho said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> Sorry if this may sound stupid but is this a module which controls solusvm or a replacement?


It controls SolusVM.


----------



## turfhosting (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks nice. I think WHMCS will probably ended up doing this and that work will be wasted -.-


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 5, 2013)

turfhosting said:


> Looks nice. I think WHMCS will probably ended up doing this and that work will be wasted -.-


Why would WHMCS do it? If they wanted to, they would have done it by now -- but Solus already have a working free module. The ModulesGarden module is basically the non crappy version that actually works and has a lot more features -- not to mention the other goodies they are including in the Cloud/Reseller packages AND they are going to include advanced billing, so we can bill by the hour if we want


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 8, 2013)

Brief update to this, more shots of it fully integrated into our existing theme:

Wanted to update this with a few more pictures

Information: https://crissic.net/ModulesGarden/Information.png
Manage VPS: https://crissic.net/ModulesGarden/Manage.png
Product Page: https://crissic.net/ModulesGarden/Product Page.png
Rebuild: https://crissic.net/ModulesGarden/Rebuild.png

Unfortunately Console still doesn't work as I have my Solus install on a non standard port, and ModulesGarden hasn't provided an option to specify ports or specific forced URLs instead of the IP yet (but I am told it is coming soon).


----------



## Nick_A (Jun 21, 2013)

Seems that VNC is not an option for KVM on the client side? Only shows Console which AFAIK is useless. Let me know if I am derping here.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 21, 2013)

Just to point out, SolusVM is working on a module themselves and should be released soon. I can't give a definate timetable as they're still building it, but... It should be free... Customers should be able to control all aspects of their VPS right from WHMCS. Not 100% sure if they're working on a HostBill module or not, but I was told they are working on the WHMCS one. With all the stuff going on with them right now it pushed back the deployment time...

Whichever comes out first, I want in...


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 21, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> Just to point out, SolusVM is working on a module themselves and should be released soon. I can't give a definate timetable as they're still building it, but... It should be free... Customers should be able to control all aspects of their VPS right from WHMCS. Not 100% sure if they're working on a HostBill module or not, but I was told they are working on the WHMCS one. With all the stuff going on with them right now it pushed back the deployment time...
> 
> Whichever comes out first, I want in...


They already HAVE those modules out. They are just all rubbish.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 21, 2013)

Two years ago, I wrote a SolusVM module for WHMCS (back before they started IONcubing their own module, and you could see just how horrible all the code was) that did exactly this:  made the panel unnecessary.  Shortly after, we decided to leave Solus completely, and started on Stallion1.  I offered the module source for free on LET, and people either dismissed it as useless because the panel existed, or were afraid to use it due to the spat between Solus and us at the time.  About a month ago, I was cleaning out old drives and found my USB cart with the module source.  Having no use for it, it was trashed when I formatted the cart.  

Not sure why, but remembering this seems to amuse the hell out of me all of a sudden.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 21, 2013)

Aldryic said:


> Not sure why, but remembering this seems to amuse the hell out of me all of a sudden.


*@[member='Aldryic C'bo*


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 21, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> They already HAVE those modules out. They are just all rubbish.


Care to point out where? Last I heard, when I talked to Phill 3 days ago, they are still developing it. So links?


----------



## ErrantWeb-Travis (Jun 22, 2013)

I think SolusVM should have made something like this instead of re-themeing the client area. A ton of their clients use WHMCS and would've loved it.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 22, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> Care to point out where? Last I heard, when I talked to Phill 3 days ago, they are still developing it. So links?


http://docs.solusvm.com/v2/Default.htm#Modules/Billing/WHMCS/Overview.htm That? lol

So far the modulesgarden module is fine for OVZ, but has nothing for KVM. re-installs don't work for kvm as it's not pulling information, and no VNC.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 22, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> http://docs.solusvm.com/v2/Default.htm#Modules/Billing/WHMCS/Overview.htm That? lol
> 
> So far the modulesgarden module is fine for OVZ, but has nothing for KVM. re-installs don't work for kvm as it's not pulling information, and no VNC.


This is the current one. I heard they are doing something more advanced.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 22, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> This is the current one. I heard they are doing something more advanced.


Well I'm not holding my breath


----------



## weservit (Jun 22, 2013)

We have the SolusVM BETA from Modulegarden for some days now, I already found a bug with connecting to the SolusVM master, submitted it and it got fixed a few hours later. I can confirm that the module isn't working with KVM for some functions. Reinstallation and VNC console don't work, the console is a serial console which is used for Xen and OpenVZ. We are in contact with Modulegarden for the reinstallation and VNC console. Without these functions it's not a replacement for SolusVM direct access.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 22, 2013)

weservit said:


> We have the SolusVM BETA from Modulegarden for some days now, I already found a bug with connecting to the SolusVM master, submitted it and it got fixed a few hours later. I can confirm that the module isn't working with KVM for some functions. Reinstallation and VNC console don't work, the console is a serial console which is used for Xen and OpenVZ. We are in contact with Modulegarden for the reinstallation and VNC console. Without these functions it's not a replacement for SolusVM direct access.


I had sent the same email to the developer last night regarding this. Hopefully they can figure something out. If not the project is basically dead unless you exclusively offer openvz


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 22, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> http://docs.solusvm.com/v2/Default.htm#Modules/Billing/WHMCS/Overview.htm That? lol
> 
> So far the modulesgarden module is fine for OVZ, but has nothing for KVM. re-installs don't work for kvm as it's not pulling information, and no VNC.


Instead of attempting to be a smartass you should learn to read. They're making a NEW version that you can do EVERYTHING that you can in the SolusVM control panel inside of WHMCS. Plain and simple. Supposedly it will be free. I know they are working on it.

I'm a little annoyed right now, sorry...


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 22, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> Instead of attempting to be a smartass you should learn to read. They're making a NEW version that you can do EVERYTHING that you can in the SolusVM control panel inside of WHMCS. Plain and simple. Supposedly it will be free. I know they are working on it.
> 
> I'm a little annoyed right now, sorry...


My fault I suppose. I read it as if you didn't know about the existing modules, which is a bit silly, but I did read it as "Solusvm is working on a module" as it was written, not as "Solusvm is working on a *NEW* module". Sorry for the confusion, wasn't intending to be a smartass.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 22, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> My fault I suppose. I read it as if you didn't know about the existing modules, which is a bit silly, but I did read it as "Solusvm is working on a module" as it was written, not as "Solusvm is working on a *NEW* module". Sorry for the confusion, wasn't intending to be a smartass.


Yea my bad dude, just a lot of stuff going on... We're good.. I should of clarified my statement as well lol


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 22, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> Yea my bad dude, just a lot of stuff going on... We're good.. I should of clarified my statement as well lol


No biggy. Carry on! I'd be interested in a free module from Solus instead of paying ~$89 to get it from ModulesGarden -- if MG doesn't fix the KVM issues there's no way I'm paying for it.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 22, 2013)

Yea, apparently it is taking a back seat to the audit right now... Might come out sooner or later...


What I do recommend for any provider using SolusVM to do is lock down the access to SolusVM to only people who NEED it. Make sure the WHMCS or Hostbill plugin works and be done with that... Take support tickets for reinstalls and so forth. I'd rather me and my team have a little more work than to have this issue happen to us


----------

